# Moving out 180G tank



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

so in April im gonna be moving to Prince George . im gonna be tanking my tank with me and a huge UHUAL . im wondering what would the best way and easiest way to take out a 180g tank in and out of my house as i have a very bad back. in pg i should have alot of friends to help me. but here can you put on dolly's what your experience lets hear it


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

You still have to move it on to a dolly ?! And the dolly better be an appliance dolly.

How did you get it in ?

Theoretically you can pick up a couple of hydraulic lift dollies from Princess Auto and slide you tank onto them. 

I think you greatest challenge is to negotiate the step at you patio door. Your tank is not very far from there.


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

Emm.. it only took two guys from KE to deliver the 180G to my place (from alley to basement).

When we had to move Aquaman's 180G, it didn't feel heavy for the FOUR of us.
Bill and I are quite "small".

Maybe get some beer to lure some free nice BCA movers


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

moved it in me and another guy. i put out my back pretty good but we did get it in. i just wanna find a way easier way to move it when i move


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

yeah.. it's not worth it to hire mover just to move it from basement to alley.
That's why I am still stuck with a super heavy tube TV in my bedroom 

Just put out a "help me move my tank" thread like Bill did before and see how many ppl show up 

Good luck.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

ya eh i wonder how many people our hands i could get. that would be great if people like pizza and beer lol


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Renting a couple of professional quality suction cups really help. Probably cost under $20 for a pair for a day. Especially helpful for hard to maneuver spots where you might not be able to get good positioning. A couple of moving dollies to roll the tank to the uhaul will save your back as well. As others have said, the more buddies you can get to help, the easier it will be. I hate moving tanks. LOL.


----------



## DAN O (Apr 21, 2010)

Appliance dolly is the way to go. l rented one for about 10. bucks to move my 130 gal down a set of stairs, bad back and all. You'll still need another person to get it on the dolly...


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

DAN O said:


> Appliance dolly is the way to go. l rented one for about 10. bucks to move my 130 gal down a set of stairs, bad back and all. You'll still need another person to get it on the dolly...


would that be safe with 180g strapped to it . stand it on its side tall then move it seems a bit sketchy . would the tank crack our is it really safe ?


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

tony1928 said:


> Renting a couple of professional quality suction cups really help. Probably cost under $20 for a pair for a day. Especially helpful for hard to maneuver spots where you might not be able to get good positioning. A couple of moving dollies to roll the tank to the uhaul will save your back as well. As others have said, the more buddies you can get to help, the easier it will be. I hate moving tanks. LOL.


i wonder how much quality suction cups would be to buy new ?


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> would that be safe with 180g strapped to it . stand it on its side tall then move it seems a bit sketchy . would the tank crack our is it really safe ?


Ron from KE moved the 125G (with cardboard to protect the glass) to my basement from alley by dolly (I helped a bit).
I don't think you can strapped it without putting pressure on the glass/silicon.

I believe someone on BCA has those suction cups.
I have one with plastic handle that I wouldn't trust it with my 180G.
I used to use that suction cups to move metal raised floor cover.

Good luck.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

ninez said:


> Ron from KE moved the 125G (with cardboard to protect the glass) to my basement from alley by dolly (I helped a bit).
> I don't think you can strapped it without putting pressure on the glass/silicon.
> 
> I believe someone on BCA has those suction cups.
> ...


im pretty sure you would want a 180g strapped just snugg to move it around . would you not ?


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Probably too much for just one time use. They are probably about $80-100 each locally. I wouldn't trust any of the cheap ones as ninez said.

Two Woods Suction Cups for Glass Handling - 8" - NEW | eBay



Johnnyfishtanks said:


> i wonder how much quality suction cups would be to buy new ?


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> im pretty sure you would want a 180g strapped just snugg to move it around . would you not ?


There was a tank strapped on a truck...long time ago.
It leaked afterward.

VOID the warranty.


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

I hotlink this pix.

I have this one










it's plastic.


----------



## DAN O (Apr 21, 2010)

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> would that be safe with 180g strapped to it . stand it on its side tall then move it seems a bit sketchy . would the tank crack our is it really safe ?


The only difference between a 180 gal and a 130 gal is the 180 gal is about 5" wider, and 70 or so pounds heaver. If your worried about the tank sitting on the dolly frame, you can tie down two 2x4's to the dolly so the 180's frame is on the 2x4. It's totally safe, and l would move my 220 gals in a heartbeat...


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

The Woods show up now and then on CL from $25 and up. The plastic one are under $10 at Princess Auto. I think I bought one for under $5.

I have a couple of move platform on decent wheels and one unused plastic suction cup. I have some serious wheels that you can bolt on to a piece of wood as well - probably strong enough to take your tank filled 

I would like some serious 100% refundable deposit if you want to borrow them. Each of those HD wheel is over $50.

PG is not one of my favourite place to visit to collect them back 

PM me if you are interested.


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

For what it's worth, when it was time to move my 135g from the garage up the stairs. I went to the local glass shop and got a couple of there guys with suction cups to come over for about $50. Took all of 10 minutes and well worth the $50.


----------

